# Music dynamics and how to not get fooled by demo CDs



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Since I see a lot of the community is chasing for demo CDs (like EMMA or audio gear manufacturer disks), I must say I consider this a big mistake if you're after the ultimate SQ experience on high-end systems. Most of these demo CDs have very low dynamics (don't get fooled by those drums or "boosted" voices) and are made to impress the untrained ear. You'd be much better off using real music if you know what to look for. 

"Understanding dynamic range is essential to achieving a good sound. It's the difference and distance between the loudest peak in the track, and the quietest sound. Compression reduces this distance to achieve an overall feeling of increased 'loudness'. Now consider this analogy: imagine the dynamic range of the human voice in everyday conversation.The loudest sound in a conversation is a scream, and the quietest sound is a whisper. If you were to reduce the distance in volume between a shout and a whisper, your whole conversation may become more up front and in your face, more exciting, and the whisper easier to hear at the expense of subtly toning down the screaming just a touch.
However, consider the implications of pushing it too far. The screaming is toned down, meaning less impact and severity and the whispers become inappropriately loud, meaning no more secrets: your conversation becomes less expressive, emotive and articulate if you reduce the dynamic range too much to achieve an overall loudness."

Unfortunately, the best recordings were made between 60s and 80s and afterwards, dynamic compression and loudness war started to degrade the sound. There are 2 ways of checking :

1. Album list - Dynamic Range Database > this is a large database of music that shows the dynamic range 
2. For those using Foobar2000 on their PCs there is a plugin called "DR offline meter" that can quickly check your own tracks. I would say decent recordings start from 10 and good ones from 12. You can find recordings that go over 15 (Ex. : Dire Straits, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Supertramp...). Modern recordings usually have a dynamic range score of 6-8 only !


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

fuscobal said:


> Since I see a lot of the community is chasing for demo CDs (like EMMA or audio gear manufacturer disks), I must say I consider this a big mistake if you're after the ultimate SQ experience on high-end systems. Most of these demo CDs have very low dynamics (don't get fooled by those drums or "boosted" voices) and are made to impress the untrained ear. You'd be much better off using real music if you know what to look for.
> 
> "Understanding dynamic range is essential to achieving a good sound. It's the difference and distance between the loudest peak in the track, and the quietest sound. Compression reduces this distance to achieve an overall feeling of increased 'loudness'. Now consider this analogy: imagine the dynamic range of the human voice in everyday conversation.The loudest sound in a conversation is a scream, and the quietest sound is a whisper. If you were to reduce the distance in volume between a shout and a whisper, your whole conversation may become more up front and in your face, more exciting, and the whisper easier to hear at the expense of subtly toning down the screaming just a touch.
> However, consider the implications of pushing it too far. The screaming is toned down, meaning less impact and severity and the whispers become inappropriately loud, meaning no more secrets: your conversation becomes less expressive, emotive and articulate if you reduce the dynamic range too much to achieve an overall loudness."
> ...


Really good post, thank you for the resource.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

fuscobal said:


> Since I see a lot of the community is chasing for demo CDs (like EMMA or audio gear manufacturer disks), I must say I consider this a big mistake if you're after the ultimate SQ experience on high-end systems. Most of these demo CDs have very low dynamics (don't get fooled by those drums or "boosted" voices) and are made to impress the untrained ear. You'd be much better off using real music if you know what to look for.
> ...


It would be great if you listed your Top 10 from the _DRD._

My Rec's...

It's all acoustic and "traditional" music, but some of the best dynamic and "You Are There" recordings I've experienced are still the _Mappleshade Records_ releases.

Another one is the _Opus 3_ record label, and _Stockfisch Records_.

Of course, the _Sheffield Labs_ recordings still stand up well. The _Drum & Track Disc_, etc.

And the _Reference Recordings_ Classical Music label as well.

There are MANY from the _Telarc_ label, too, and _2L - The Nordic Sound_.

Again, all Classical, but _Hyperion Records_ offers a free monthly sampler.

Look into any of the recordings that engineer Al Schmitt has worked on. 23 Grammys speak to his expertise. I will be truly sad when he is no longer around to capture future performers. He is a strong believer in using as little dynamic compression and EQ as possible.

To get the most natural and realistic recording, and a balanced mix, he moves or changes the microphone(s) appropriately, and/or the musician dynamically controls their own performance, especially in terms of drums/cymbals, etc.

Unfortunately, just because a recording is "pure", with very little, if any, dynamic compression or limiting, that does not mean it will be enjoyable music for the masses, at least not on a daily basis.

In addition, to experience the benefits of these incredibly dynamic recordings, your listening environment must be EXTREMELY quiet. The same applies regarding the noise floor and gain structure of your source and signal chain.

Try measuring the "silent" ambient noise in your home or parked vehicle and let me know what the background noise floor level is?

Also, sometimes due to the limitations of the recording process, especially when using only 2 coincident microphones to capture an authentic stereo soundfield and to reduce multiple-microphone phase anomalies (which destroy transients & dynamics), some final dynamic compression may be necessary in order to "balance" the levels between the various instruments and/or vocals.

There's a new and Free 2020 Audiophiliac/Chesky records sampler download at









2020 Audiophiliac Sampler, by Various Artists


10 track album




cheskyrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> It's all acoustic and "traditional" music, but some of the best dynamic and "You Are There" recordings I've experienced are still the _Mappleshade Records_ releases.
> 
> Another one is the _Opus 3_ record label, and _Stockfisch Records_.
> 
> ...


I am fortunate to have several that you List here, and more fortunate that I actually like most of that music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> I am fortunate to have several that you List here, and more fortunate that I actually like most of that music


That's great, Jason. 

I was very fortunate to have grown up in a household that studied and performed classical, traditional, AND modern music. 

And also fortunate to have been able to travel the world at a young age and experience the music and culture of many countries and ethnicities first-hand.

That experience really helped me to appreciate many different styles and genres of music, and I'm grateful that I don't have "musical tunnel vision" and that I can enjoy just about any type of music...providing it is well-performed.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> It would be great if you listed your Top 10 from the _DRD._
> 
> My Rec's...
> 
> ...


I very much like recordings from MFSL and some of the ones you listed above. Don't like Stockfish at all (at least, what I've heard from them is highly "boosted"). Unfortunately, current music goes in a completely different direction so don't know if engineers like Al Schmitt will have any valuable performers to record in the future  

PS : Highest dynamic range is on classical music but very good classic rock recordings can be found there.


----------

